# Glossy Eyes



## RebelChick (May 18, 2008)

Ok , So its got to be the lens right? I have an XTi, and it doesnt matter when the eyes are focused (which is what i thought was the reason you got the glossy eyes). How to I achieve this? It really has to be the fact I have a crappy Kit lens right? or is it Me?


----------



## Alfred D. (May 18, 2008)

RebelChick said:


> Ok , So _*its*_ got to be the lens right? I have an XTi, and it doesnt matter when the eyes are focused (which is what i thought was the reason you got the glossy eyes). How to I achieve _*this*_? It really has to be the fact I have a crappy Kit lens right? or is it Me?



Maybe you want to explain or show us what "_*it*_"/"_*this*_" is...?


----------



## RebelChick (May 18, 2008)

Alfred D. said:


> Maybe you want to explain or show us what "_*it*_"/"_*this*_" is...?


 
OK I guess ill be more thorough... How do I achieve the look of Glossy eyes in Photos? Is the reason my lens? When i take FULLY FOCUSED on the eyes type Photos, the eyes are not as glossy/glassy in appearance as i see some of the eyes in the photos here on TPF. So is the reason my lens? I have an XTI with kit lens.


----------



## Alfred D. (May 18, 2008)

What do you mean "glossy eyes"? Please post an example of what you mean.


----------



## RebelChick (May 18, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Alfred D. (May 18, 2008)

Very few mindreaders here, I'm afraid.


----------



## RebelChick (May 18, 2008)

NOT MINE.. but

This is an example of glossy:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2404/2278437062_49306e5418.jpg?v=0

as opposed to no glossy which is my photo:


----------



## RebelChick (May 18, 2008)

Never thought i would have to explain myself so detailed man ...


----------



## Alfred D. (May 18, 2008)

RebelChick said:


> NOT MINE.. but
> 
> This is an example of glossy:
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2404/2278437062_49306e5418.jpg?v=0



That baby's eyes are simply unfocused. Which is normal: babies can see next to nothing when they've just been born. The eyes need at least 3 months of (fast) development before they are more or less capable to focus at subjects over 3/5 feet away.

Baby eyes often look unfocused &#8211; you call it 'glossy' &#8211; because they often _are_ unfocused.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 18, 2008)

It's really easy. First off, the eyes need to be in _perfect_ focus. In your image, the very tip of the nose is in focus, everything else is out of focus. 

Once you have your picture, you're ready to move onto whatever software you use for post-production. Within that, you dodge the eyes, adjust contrast in some way, and sharpen the them.

That's it.


----------



## RKW3 (May 18, 2008)

Yeah it's pretty much done in photoshop. There are probably some youtube tutorials you can look up.


----------



## Alfred D. (May 18, 2008)

So, if you want to shoot a baby with a 'glossy' look on its face: take your distance. Shoot short tele, and take care there is nothing in the baby's FoV within 5 feet that it can focus on. It will automatically 'de-focus'. A bit akin to what we all do when we're staring, lost in deep thought, seeing nothing, almost cross-eyed 'looking into the middle distance'.


----------



## RebelChick (May 18, 2008)

Thank you to the HELPFUL people who actually understood my question


----------



## AndrewG (May 18, 2008)

RebelChick said:


> Never thought i would have to explain myself so detailed man ...


 
Simple really and it has nothing to do with your lens; there was probably a window near the example you posted, hence the large highlight in the eyes of the child.
Critical focusing is essential in portraits and the basic, golden rule is that the eyes MUST be in focus.
BTW, 'glossy' without an example is pretty meaningless-all eyes are glossy (shiny).


----------



## RebelChick (May 18, 2008)

So the window is the reason. poor Lighting?


----------



## chris (May 18, 2008)

The effect that you are after is due to the lighting used to produce the soft, almost shadowless effect with even lighting. This is achieved by using large umbrellas or softboxes with studio flash units which is what you see reflected in the eyes.

The shot that you took appears to have been with a small direct flash (the pop-up flash on your camera?) resulting in the small highlight reflected in the eyes and the harsh shadows.


----------



## AndrewG (May 18, 2008)

RebelChick said:


> So the window is the reason. poor Lighting?


 
If you have a small light source it will reflect small in the eyes. If you use flash you'll also get a small, pinpoint highlight.


----------



## RebelChick (May 18, 2008)

chris said:


> The effect that you are after is due to the lighting used to produce the soft, almost shadowless effect with even lighting. This is achieved by using large umbrellas or softboxes with studio flash units which is what you see reflected in the eyes.
> 
> The shot that you took appears to have been with a small direct flash (the pop-up flash on your camera?) resulting in the small highlight reflected in the eyes and the harsh shadows.


ahh yes this is the answer i was looking for. TY!


----------



## RebelChick (May 18, 2008)

So would i be able to achieve this look with just lamps/ studio umbrellas, and NO flash?


----------



## Joves (May 18, 2008)

RebelChick said:


> So the window is the reason. poor Lighting?


Partly yes. Your first example was studio shot. The photographer is using an umbrella flash set up and, that is the glassy look you are getting. Also they are shooting dead on at an angle from the flash. In yours Im guessing you are using the onboard flash or, one mounted on the camera. If you can say use your oncamera flash at a lower power and, a remote flash bounced off a whit card or, object at an off angel from you right side as it was shot. It may take time to get the effect but you will. Or you can get them near a window ith a bright natural light source and, strictly use your cameas flash as a lower power fill flash. Aslo you can move yourself around till you see a strong light reflection before shooting.


----------



## RebelChick (May 18, 2008)

TY again.. i love learning


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 18, 2008)

Drug abuse can also get you some pretty glossy eyes...


----------



## RebelTasha (May 18, 2008)

I have always assumed that the eyes are sharpened and then may have catchlights/other bizarre things added to them in photoshop the skin then has a mild blur over it which accentuates the eyes more..
I think it can be and is over done in todays portraits especially children some are so unnatural the child is going to grow up looking back at these fake and sometimes freaky looking shots...
Personally if you can get the focus on the eye I think that is all that is necessary without OTT editing..   
I know it's kind of the "in thing" right now so this is purely just my opinion.  
I actually like many of the child photographers on this site because they don't tend to over do the kids and they still look natural.


----------

